# Swallowed chunk of rawhide



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

I took my chi over to a friends house who feeds rawhide (we do not). There were several pieces lying around on the floor. My chihuahua (7 pounds) swallowed a larger chunk of rawhide, about the size of a dollar (or maybe a toonie or something). She swallowed it without much chewing, because I was trying to get it out of her mouth. It was all soggy though, so she had been working on it a bit.

How concerned should I be? Is there anything that can help her digest it better, like fasting or something? I really don't need a clog in her, since she's already gone through so much surgical stuff.


----------



## hrcamacho (Oct 21, 2009)

In all honesty you need to contact your vet. Rawhides do cause blockages, especially in smaller dogs, because the pieces are too large to pass through the intestine. Contact your vet, and ask for some x rays. Cheapest, and most effiecient way to see if there is a blockage, how large the piece is, and if it is moving through. I don't know that fasting would really do anything. If your chi's belly is hard and you are not able to push in like normal, then a vet visit is in order. You can wait and see what happens, but at least call the vet and let them know what has happened. How long ago did thhis happen?


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

A couple of hours ago. I don't think we will be able to afford to take her unless something happens, because we have spent so much money on her the last little while (she had knee surgery and tests when she had a seizure) I think we will have to wait it out, and keep a really close eye on her. 

I was thinking fasting might allow her stomach to focus on digest the rawhide, and not have to deal with kibble or anything else.


----------



## hrcamacho (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope he turns out okay...I completely understand about finances. My thoughts will be with you, and hopefully everything will be okay. Fasting wouldn't hurt, and it may give his body to work it on through.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Blockages kill, but usually not very quickly. Once it makes it past the air way, you have time. Dogs pass some amazing things. Last summer my Golden ate a large, heavy wool sock. I knew nothing about it until I was cleaning up the back yard. 

If you see diarrhea or vomiting, call the vet. You may be told to just keep watching.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I really dont know what you would be looking for? but I would think that if the dog is appearing normal all is ok (but keep watching) We dont feed rawhide either but when we first got Maggie she came with some small ones and we gave them to her (not knowing how bad they are, we do now) and my daughters dog would leave them around the house (she insisted he was fine with them) Anyways a few times she ended up eating pieces that I guess were to big for her and she threw them back up. 

A quick google search said this about blockage :


Signs your dog has an intestinal blockage: The signs are vomiting, dehydration and distension of the abdomen. When the blockage is high, projectile vomiting occurs shortly after eating. When low, there is a distension of the abdomen and vomiting is less frequent, but when present, it is dark brown and has a fecal odor, A dog with a complete obstruction passes no stool or gas per rectum. 


Not sure if this helps at all


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

So far she's fine, and I think if she did have a blockage, she would have shown something by now.

She's had plenty of bm's, been farting (as she just proved), no vomiting at all, just did a turgor test and her skin went back normally so not dehydrated, and she's been eating normally. Now, my little pig of a dog is chewing on a bully stick and farting. How pleasant.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't trust a dog with a bully stick either. I don't give any edible treats. They all can be gnawed down to choking or blockage size too quickly. 

Oh, blockages sometimes cause diarrhea too. The body pushes what is below out trying to expel it.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I learned the hard way that rawhides are extremely dangerous. My little Maltese swallowed a large piece and it lodged in his esophagus. None of the vets in my area had a scope long enough to remove it so I ended up driving like a maniac 60 miles for emergency surgery at a specialty clinic. The specialist explained that they see a lot of dogs like this and unfortunately the esophagus is directly on the other side of the heart wall. If left there, the rawhide can wear a hole in this wall, exposing the heart and the dog will die. Also if left too long, it can form scar tissue in the esophagus which will cause problems down the road. My dog showed signs of distress so it's possible that your dog was able to swallow it and it will be pooped out. It will not break down so be on vigilant on poop patrol.


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

We buy the really long bully sticks (like a yard long), and let them chew them down until they are roughly the size of a large hand. Then we take them away. And we supervise them whenever they have anything like that. So I am not really worried about bully sticks. 

Also, no diarrhea, just normal, solid, on schedule poops.


----------

